# Skytower needs Identified Please



## tomfg (May 27, 2013)

I'm going through 35mm slides of my late father, and I'm trying to ID this photo of a "sky tower" in Germany, possibly Munich. The photo was taken between 1963 to 1966. I have searched the Internet to no avail. 
Any help much appreciated. 
Thanks, Tom
Well, I'm not seeing a way to post a photo, so back to the drawing board.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Is this it?








flickr by deepsphotos, on Flickr


----------



## tomfg (May 27, 2013)

*Germany Sky Tower*

No, that is not the one. The one in question has a 
"White" column, and a "Blue" observation room
that appears to traverse up the column.
Thanks, Tom


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

?


----------



## tomfg (May 27, 2013)

*Sky Tower ID*

Nope, that's not it either. The one in question has a observation room that goes up and down the column.
Can I email someone the photo to post for me?
Do I need a certain amount of post before I can upload attachments, or is there another reason I don't have that authority?
Tom


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I believe you need a certain amount of posts (more than 5 I think?) to post pictures to prove you aren't a spammer, but, I'm not fully certain of how the system works. In the meantime, I'll keep checking for a tower with that description


----------



## tomfg (May 27, 2013)

*German Sky Tower*

I've uploaded my photo of the German Sky tower at

http://p10.hostingprod.com/@grayhitandmiss.com/30.jpg

Hopefully you'll be able to see it there.
Thanks, Tom


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

For future reference, SSC doesn't support attachments. You need to upload your photo to an image hosting website and place the link in the text field between a set of tags.

[quote][img]...[/quote]


----------



## tomfg (May 27, 2013)

*Sky Tower ID*

Quall, Thanks for the info. I did read over the FAQ on photos, etc., but I guess I have a great memory..... just short. My link works when I click on it, but perhaps no one else can see it. I'm not subscribed to any photo hosting sites, so hopefully I'll be able to attach photos soon.!
Tom


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Hmm... It's not it but it looks extremely similar.


----------



## tomfg (May 27, 2013)

*Sky Tower ID*

Yes, Close, but "No Cigar",


----------



## tomfg (May 27, 2013)

*Munich Sky Tower*

Found out that the Sky Tower in question was indeed in Munich, Germany
where they had the 1965 International Transport Fair. I found a postcard online showing the tower, trains, rockets, etc. that were in my dad's slides.
I also found a short newspaper article online from 1965 saying the tower was about 300' tall, and that this fair was the "First and biggest world transport exhibit."

I have not been able to determine if the tower still exist, but would be interesting in hearing from anyone that knows.
Thanks, Tom


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

^^ I posted the picture for you.


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's a list of TV towers in Germany:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_höchsten_Fernseh-_und_Fernmeldetürme_in_Deutschland

I couldn't find the tower you showed on that list at first sight, maybe if you take a closer look, also there are some towers without pictures which you could google.


----------



## tomfg (May 27, 2013)

*Sky Tower ID*

Thanks for posting the photo. I went thru the whole Wikipedia list last night, but I didn't find the tower. 
If you Google Photos "1965 Munich International Transport Fair" you should see a black and white photo of the tower.
Wonder if it still stands?


----------

